# If I was to buy a helmet cam ...



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jul 2013)

... apart from the fact I'd have to wear a helmet all the time on my commute 

... would a dogcam-bullet-hd-2 be a good place to start?

... what size card would I need for a 45 - 60 minute commute?


----------



## glenn forger (25 Jul 2013)

if I were ffs.


----------



## Markymark (25 Jul 2013)

glenn forger said:


> if I were ffs.


If I were, FFS...


----------



## BSRU (25 Jul 2013)

You do not necessarily need to wear a helmet, some cameras come with headbands.
Also you could just mount it on the handle bars.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jul 2013)

glenn forger said:


> if I were ffs.


get over yourself. ffs.


----------



## glenn forger (25 Jul 2013)

With androids being ubiquitous you'd think a cycling clothes designer would have an opaque pouch in the jersey arm. Slide the phone in on record and away you go, less shaky than a bar cam too.


----------



## Andrew_P (25 Jul 2013)

Don't suppose you got the idea from watching the TfL programme on the BBC this week? I thought the side mounted bullet Cam on the Cycle Cop looked ok. Exercise caution because before Christmas you could end up looking like this


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jul 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> Don't suppose you got the idea from watching the TfL programme on the BBC this week? I thought the side mounted bullet Cam on the Cycle Cop looked ok. Exercise caution because before Christmas you could end up looking like this
> 
> View attachment 26714
> 
> View attachment 26716


in the depths of winter my bars do look a lit like that!
As to inspiration for the helmet cam; that comes from getting left-hooked yesterday not the telly box, though I might now go on iplayer. What programme was it?


----------



## glenn forger (25 Jul 2013)

They look ridiculous, way too ostentatious.


----------



## Andrew_P (25 Jul 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b02znsx2



GregCollins said:


> in the depths of winter my bars do look a lit like that!
> As to inspiration for the helmet cam; that comes from getting left-hooked yesterday not the telly box, though I might now go on iplayer. What programme was it?


----------



## glenn forger (25 Jul 2013)

I saw that programme, they got a bunch of idiots who looked like they'd never ridden a bike before ("Do I twist the handle for the gears?") to test that stupid new roundabout where cars are supposed to stop for cyclists.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (25 Jul 2013)

glenn forger said:


> They look ridiculous, way too ostentatious.


 
That's why I wear mine, just for the attention. The fact it may help my case in the event of an accident is a bonus... FFS


----------



## fossyant (25 Jul 2013)

Don't do it.


----------



## srw (25 Jul 2013)

...you'd spend your evenings reviewing footage and getting grumpier.


----------



## numbnuts (25 Jul 2013)

......and your going to bore us with all the so called near misses


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jul 2013)

srw said:


> ...you'd spend your evenings reviewing footage and getting grumpier.


I'll spend my evenings uploading the footage to the police and feeling much happier as a result 


numbnuts said:


> ......and your going to bore us with all the so called near misses


and I'm going to bore them with the actual near misses and the actual hits, and the left hooks, the red light jumping cars, the mobile using drivers, people turning right without indicating because they have a mug of coffee in their indicator hand (yes really), people throwing things at cyclists from their cars, turning left from the right hand lane, overtaking while I'm turning right, overtaking while I'm turning left, using their horns inappropriately, attmepted squeeze passing at pedestrian refuges, speeding in 30 zones (handy radar operated road sign proves it) et cetera, et cetera. (and that is just July 2013 so far)

Are we bored yet? I could go on.


----------



## Beebo (25 Jul 2013)

@gaz is the man to ask about helmet cameras.


----------



## campbellab (25 Jul 2013)

numbnuts said:


> ......and your going to bore us with all the so called near misses


 
There's not that much else to talk about tbh


----------



## martint235 (25 Jul 2013)

I've got one Greg. It won't stop near misses. It won't result in more prosecutions as iirc it can't be used as evidence against say a driver on a mobile although I think they can be given a ticking off.

I got mine to calm me down a little bit. My reasoning was that rather than losing it at a driver I could just think "I've got you on video and I can report you". I did report a couple, nothing happened. I did calm down a bit.


----------



## gaz (25 Jul 2013)

The dogcam is a good camera but you might want to look at something which suits your needs a bit better (mounting to the handlebars)


----------



## ManiaMuse (25 Jul 2013)

You don't need a helmet camera.

Cycle assertively, defensively when necessary, be aware of your surroundings, anticipate bellends and don't get wound up by the small minority of absolute pricks who will drive irresponsibly whether you have a helmet camera or not. 

Yes there are knobs, but they are best ignored. Better to enjoy your cycling and not get wound up by it.

Just think, all that time you spend editing footage for youtube reliving the moment you could use more productively (watching trashy tv, cooking, drinking, arguing with family, doing absolutely nothing).

I would advocate helmet cameras if they were exclusively used to provide evidence to police/insurers. However it's a slippery slope, upload one video to youtube and more are certain to follow and then 'looking' for incidents might well happen.

No thanks.


----------



## benb (25 Jul 2013)

BSRU said:


> You do not necessarily need to wear a helmet, some cameras come with headbands.
> Also you could just mount it on the handle bars.


 

I've got one a bit smaller, and it's on the arm of my glasses, which works really well.


----------



## benb (25 Jul 2013)

ManiaMuse said:


> You don't need a helmet camera.
> 
> Cycle assertively, defensively when necessary, be aware of your surroundings, anticipate bellends and don't get wound up by the small minority of absolute pricks who will drive irresponsibly whether you have a helmet camera or not.
> 
> ...


 

But on the other hand.



> Imagine I'd gone to the police without the helmet camera footage. Where would this have got to? Nowhere. At most the driver would have had a chat from the police where he would have protested his innocence. Having the footage, not only meant the police took an interest, but that the accused knew there was no point in denying the charge. The footage is very clear.


----------



## Beebo (25 Jul 2013)

benb said:


> I've got one a bit smaller, and it's on the arm of my glasses, which works really well.


Hi Ben, what camera is that? How does it attach?


----------



## glenn forger (25 Jul 2013)

£175 and Five Points, blimey ben.


----------



## benb (25 Jul 2013)

Beebo said:


> Hi Ben, what camera is that? How does it attach?


 

It's the hedcamz 2G

I attached it with one of the included mounts which is a nylon fabric strip with elastic loops on - I just pushed the arm of the glasses through. I'll post up a pic later if you like.

I was worried about having weight on one side, but it only weights about 30g so as long as your glasses fit well you shouldn't have an issue - I barely notice it now. At some point I'll get round to fashioning something else, as the velcro hooks on the back of the strip do scratch a little bit.


----------



## benb (25 Jul 2013)

glenn forger said:


> £175 and Five Points, blimey ben.


 

Not mine, but that is an excellent result.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (25 Jul 2013)

Why do some people assume that helmet camera owners spend hours editing and posting footage? I spend thirty seconds a day wiping the footage off my camera and plugging it in to recharge. That's it. It's a lazy assumption up there with "all cyclists run red lights". Sorry, rant over.


----------



## veloevol (25 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2566078, member: 30090"]I miss Mag. [/quote]

Why did he leave CC?


----------



## Markymark (25 Jul 2013)

Those that post endless clips online represent those with cameras that post online. 

Very little is known about the footage that is not posted which probably accounts for a much larger section of the community that record, occasionally review situations, but mostly delete.


----------



## glenn forger (25 Jul 2013)

benb said:


> Not mine, but that is an excellent result.


 
Well, he also totally lied. Think about all those court cases after a RTC. One party must be lying. And when they try to blame the cyclist, like that muppet a camera is there to show them up as lying shitbags.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (25 Jul 2013)

benb said:


> But on the other hand.


 
Blimey, that same van and trailer pulled the very same stunt on me last week! I was heading north on the squinty bridge, to the lights at the bottom of Finnieston Street. No camera, unfortunately.

GC


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jul 2013)

ManiaMuse said:


> Cycle assertively, defensively when necessary, be aware of your surroundings, anticipate bellends and don't get wound up by the small minority of absolute pricks who will drive irresponsibly whether you have a helmet camera or not.


Does your bubble of self-righteousness and zen-like calm afford much protection?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Jul 2013)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Blimey, that same van and trailer pulled the very same stunt on me last week! I was heading north on the squinty bridge, to the lights at the bottom of Finnieston Street. No camera, unfortunately.
> 
> GC


It's a rental I think. Surely it was not the same driver, eh???


----------



## glasgowcyclist (25 Jul 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> It's a rental I think. Surely it was not the same driver, eh???


 
I can't be sure but he was similar.

He was also strangely calm while at the same time being a bit aggressive, if you know what I mean. Maybe he thought he was being filmed... again.

GC


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jul 2013)

0-markymark-0 said:


> Those that post endless clips online represent those with cameras that post online.
> 
> Very little is known about the footage that is not posted which probably accounts for a much larger section of the community that record, occasionally review situations, but mostly delete.


Reviewing may enable one to address the key question of "How, short of not riding on the roads at all, could one have avoided that unsatisfactory interaction?"

Posting online imo is utterly pointless unless you want to enlist others in answering that by way of coaching you.

Posting to plod on the other hand avoids this week's question asked of me by same "I don't suppose you filmed it did you? Otherwise there is nothing we can really do..."


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jul 2013)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I can't be sure but he was similar.
> 
> He was also strangely calm while at the same time being a bit aggressive, if you know what I mean. Maybe he thought he was being filmed... again.
> 
> GC


Coked up?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jul 2013)

benb said:


> It's the hedcamz 2G
> 
> I attached it with one of the included mounts which is a nylon fabric strip with elastic loops on - I just pushed the arm of the glasses through. I'll post up a pic later if you like.


I'd like to see that pic please. You happy with it as a camera?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Jul 2013)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I can't be sure but he was similar.
> 
> He was also strangely calm while at the same time being a bit aggressive, if you know what I mean. Maybe he thought he was being filmed... again.
> 
> GC


Some folk don't learn from their mistakes. Either that, or the driver is finding it difficult to control the trailer.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (25 Jul 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Coked up?


 
His driving was!

GC


----------



## glasgowcyclist (25 Jul 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Some folk don't learn from their mistakes. Either that, or the driver is finding it difficult to control the trailer.


 
I think some people actually _forget_ they're towing a trailer that's at least as long as their van.

GC


----------



## Davidsw8 (25 Jul 2013)

Without my helmet cam footage, the Met would have never got a case together against the guy who drove his car in to me.

I also have no problem using footage to grass on mobile phone using drivers , I don't want to be hit by one of those idiots.

I look at the footage for about 5 mins when I get home some evenings IF something I didn't like happened but I rarely get to the point where I'm editing it and posting it to YouTube or something. The most time it takes up of my day is recharging it and deleting the files but I'd feel vulnerable if I didn't use it.


----------



## benb (25 Jul 2013)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Blimey, that same van and trailer pulled the very same stunt on me last week! I was heading north on the squinty bridge, to the lights at the bottom of Finnieston Street. No camera, unfortunately.
> 
> GC


 
You should report it anyway, given the driver's previous.


----------



## benb (25 Jul 2013)

GregCollins said:


> I'd like to see that pic please. You happy with it as a camera?


 

The image quality is good rather than outstanding, but given the size of the unit I'm happy with it. Here:


----------



## benb (25 Jul 2013)

0-markymark-0 said:


> Those that post endless clips online represent those with cameras that post online.
> 
> Very little is known about the footage that is not posted which probably accounts for a much larger section of the community that record, occasionally review situations, but mostly delete.


 

I strenuously object to the assertion, made utterly without evidence, that people running helmet cameras are somehow out looking to create incidents. It's rubbish, of course.


----------



## Markymark (25 Jul 2013)

benb said:


> I strenuously object to the assertion, made utterly without evidence, that people running helmet cameras are somehow out looking to create incidents. It's rubbish, of course.


So do I, I have a camera. My point is that those without are possibly having their views of those with distorted by the minority of those that post them up.

Those without know nothing about those that do but do not post them up as they are not put up!


----------



## Andrew_P (25 Jul 2013)

Bizarrely this is the most level and mostly positive Cam thread on CC..


----------



## Jezston (25 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2566078, member: 30090"]I miss Mag. [/quote]


veloevol said:


> Why did he leave CC?


 
Because of people like your quoted poster barraging him with abuse whenever he opened his mouth.


----------



## dodd82 (25 Jul 2013)

I'm going to reiterate what a few have already said, in the naive hope that it might sink in.

You should not judge cyclists that use helmet cams purely on those that upload their footage to YouTube.

I bought one because I was driven into on purpose, and it shook me up. When I posted about it on here, some people again said that I'd soon be looking for arguments and posting silly bits of footage. I should not bother and get on with enjoying my cycling, they said.

Well you know what? None of it happened. I have uploaded two videos in 6 months. One is a truck that came within inches of my pedal, and another is of me falling off, which was posted because it's funny.

It hasn't changed my riding style, it hasn't made me look for incidents, and I haven't suddenly got the urge to trawl through footage looking to entertain my YouTube channel.

And I bet there's plenty out there just like me.


----------



## Black Country Ste (25 Jul 2013)

I don't go looking for trouble. I go about my journey and something might happen to upset me. Camera or not, I might react to it. Then I might upload it. I have other outlets for attention seeking if that's what I wanted to do.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (25 Jul 2013)

If you're wanting to mount a camera to your handlebars I'd say go for a GoPro, if you're looking to mount one to your helmet I'd go with a Contour.


----------



## glenn forger (25 Jul 2013)

What if you don't wear a helmet? I'm sure I've seen coppers with sort of shoulder cams, tied to their epaulet (sp?)


----------



## ManiaMuse (25 Jul 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Does your bubble of self-righteousness and zen-like calm afford much protection?


Does a helmet camera offer much protection?I think being calm while cycling does help you ride sensibly and minimise risk.

I mean we've all been driven by someone when they're stressed or running late for something; their standard of driving does decrease and I'm sure the same applies to riding a bike. I know I've had times in the past when I've got in a rage over another motorist and compromised my safety trying to chase them down. If I had had a helmet camera I sure some of those situations would have been even worse.

I just think having a helmet cam is one more thing to get worked up when you have an incident. Instead of thinking, 'ok, let's forget about this and make sure we cycle safe the rest of the way', you're thinking, 'omg, this is so going on youtube tonight and I'm reporting it to the police and roadsafe rargh!' instead of focusing on the road.


----------



## glenn forger (25 Jul 2013)

Yopu can tell what other people are thinking?


----------



## Hip Priest (25 Jul 2013)

I'm glad Magnatom got a result.

I remember viewing that clip a few months back. Terrible.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (25 Jul 2013)

glenn forger said:


> Yopu can tell what other people are thinking?


 

You'd have to ask Yopu that.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jul 2013)

ManiaMuse said:


> Does a helmet camera offer much protection?


Yes. Indirectly. Prosecution for bad driving is intended to alter driver behaviour surely.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jul 2013)

I have been promised one as a combined birthday/Xtmas present by #1 daughter.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jul 2013)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I think some people actually _forget_ they're towing a trailer that's at least as long as their van.
> 
> GC


I, or rather my right arm/shoulder, once encountered a trailer that was much wider than the van towing it.

My how we larfed.


----------



## benb (25 Jul 2013)

ManiaMuse said:


> Does a helmet camera offer much protection?I think being calm while cycling does help you ride sensibly and minimise risk.
> 
> I mean we've all been driven by someone when they're stressed or running late for something; their standard of driving does decrease and I'm sure the same applies to riding a bike. I know I've had times in the past when I've got in a rage over another motorist and compromised my safety trying to chase them down. If I had had a helmet camera I sure some of those situations would have been even worse.
> 
> I just think having a helmet cam is one more thing to get worked up when you have an incident. Instead of thinking, 'ok, let's forget about this and make sure we cycle safe the rest of the way', you're thinking, 'omg, this is so going on youtube tonight and I'm reporting it to the police and roadsafe rargh!' instead of focusing on the road.


 

I can only speak for myself, but that just doesn't happen.
I wear my camera for piece of mind - an independent witness should anything happen. And also to examine my own riding to see if I can improve.


----------



## Davidc (25 Jul 2013)

I played with the camera on my Android phone once. Only time I've ever recorded a ride. Had it in my top shirt pocket.

Sent a copy of part of it to the taxi firm which employed the idiot who overtook me while I was turning right by Taunton station.

He doesn't work for them any more.

I still don't use one, can't be bothered with it, but twice yesterday thought that perhaps it would be a good idea. If you think it would help getting back on the idiot driver's club then use one, but Greg, please don't put them on U Tube as there's far to much there already!


----------



## gaz (25 Jul 2013)

dodd82 said:


> You should not judge cyclists that use helmet cams purely on those that upload their footage to YouTube.


It always amuses me when people do this.

In the last 28 days I've cycled 713 miles, most of which was in central London rush hour traffic.
How many problems have I had with drivers throughout that time? 5. Most of those where just cars going through red lights.
I've probably passed and been passed tens of thousands of cars, buses, vans, lorries and motorbikes in that time frame and I only had an issue with 5 motorists. Not too bad if you ask me.


----------



## BentMikey (25 Jul 2013)

Actually, it is, Lee.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (25 Jul 2013)




----------



## BentMikey (25 Jul 2013)

It seems to me like your online personality has no checks or limits on your behaviour when you get behind a computer. You say the most outrageously offensive crap all the time, and you wouldn't dream of doing that to someone's face. Really don't care for your opinions as posted on here at all.


----------



## BentMikey (25 Jul 2013)

Ah, the ignore function is even better on this new forum software. Delighted!!


----------



## martint235 (26 Jul 2013)

Jeez, children can we calm it down a bit. Greg only wanted to know what kind of camera to buy should he choose to buy one!


----------



## Jezston (26 Jul 2013)

[QUOTE 2567109, member: 30090"] But please don't act pious and then throw about insults when challenged, it's childish and does not do any good.[/quote]

The irony, it burns!


----------



## benb (26 Jul 2013)

Getting back on track, here is my camera mounted to my glasses.


----------



## martint235 (26 Jul 2013)

Here and here are a couple of ideas.


----------



## benb (26 Jul 2013)

martint235 said:


> Here and here are a couple of ideas.


 

Nice idea, but video quality leaves a lot to be desired.


----------



## BentMikey (26 Jul 2013)

That is quite good, Ben!


----------



## benb (26 Jul 2013)

BentMikey said:


> That is quite good, Ben!


 

Thanks. It's not perfect. For one thing the camera only has about 1.5 hours battery life, so I have to charge it every night. On the plus side, it automatically deletes old files as the memory card fills up, so I only have to bother plugging it in to the computer if anything interesting happened - the rest of the time I just have a wall charger near the door that I plug it into.

And as I said, the velcro can be a bit scratchy, but it's obviously not so bad that I can be bothered to do anything about it!!


----------



## Jezston (26 Jul 2013)

benb said:


> but it's obviously not so bad that I can be bothered to do anything about it!!


 
Words to live by.


----------



## Beebo (26 Jul 2013)

benb said:


> Getting back on track, here is my camera mounted to my glasses.
> jpg[/IMG]


That looks interesting. Does that set up annoy you when doing shoulder checks? It looks like it would limit you field of vision.


----------



## benb (26 Jul 2013)

Beebo said:


> That looks interesting. Does that set up annoy you when doing shoulder checks? It looks like it would limit you field of vision.


 

It removes a tiny tiny piece of peripheral vision, but I haven't noticed it being an issue. I guess I could put it on the left arm.


----------



## paulw1969 (28 Jul 2013)

gaz said:


> The dogcam is a good camera but you might want to look at something which suits your needs a bit better (mounting to the handlebars)


 
Would you say bar mounted cameras are generally better for commuting then Gaz? Not wanting to highjack this thread but I am in much the same position as the OP.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (28 Jul 2013)

paulw1969 said:


> Would you say bar mounted cameras are generally better for commuting then Gaz? Not wanting to highjack this thread but I am in much the same position as the OP.


hijack away, all data is useful.


----------



## gaz (28 Jul 2013)

paulw1969 said:


> Would you say bar mounted cameras are generally better for commuting then Gaz? Not wanting to highjack this thread but I am in much the same position as the OP.


Depends what you want. If you don't wear a helmet or don't want to put anything on your helmet then a bar mounted one will work fine.
The only thing I would recommend is that if you choose to mount on the bike, make sure you get part of the bike in the picture, this makes it easier to judge how close things are.


----------



## paulw1969 (29 Jul 2013)

gaz said:


> Depends what you want. If you don't wear a helmet or don't want to put anything on your helmet then a bar mounted one will work fine.
> The only thing I would recommend is that if you choose to mount on the bike, make sure you get part of the bike in the picture, this makes it easier to judge how close things are.


 
Noted...going round in circles to be honest as either are an option......i think what will sway me more than anything is the choice of cameras and what they are capable of.....Contour because it is simple/self contained (but dont like in built battery) for instance....Sony AS15 because it is better in low light and my commute starts at 6.00am approx... but i dont like the fact of requiring the case.....i rather liked the idea of a helmet camera as it will show shoulder checks, hand signals etc but at the same time a more static view from the bars also has its attractions.....guess its a case of you makes your choices


----------



## Cycling Dan (29 Jul 2013)

benb said:


> Getting back on track, here is my camera mounted to my glasses.


 
Some coppers are going to be doing similar if May gets her way.


----------



## Vikeonabike (2 Aug 2013)

Cycling Dan said:


> Some coppers are going to be doing similar if May gets her way.


We already use body worn cams (complete waste of time because they are never pointing in the right direction) If I had my way I would be wearing a head cam at all times!


----------



## Cycling Dan (2 Aug 2013)

Vikeonabike said:


> We already use body worn cams (complete waste of time because they are never pointing in the right direction) If I had my way I would be wearing a head cam at all times!


 
Could you not do it yourself if you wanted too?


----------



## Vikeonabike (2 Aug 2013)

Cycling Dan said:


> Could you not do it yourself if you wanted too?


Probably, but I'm not spending money on kit that wouldn't get replaced if damaged or lost... Now if somebody wanted to sponsor me!


----------



## Frood42 (2 Aug 2013)

After some really, really poor driving, and not even on the commute I might add, I finally caved in and bought a Contour Roam 2 camera with handlebar mount.

Will be taking it to the London Free Ride tomorrow to record the nice traffic free route and grab some stills from it of the sights and exhibits/stands.


----------



## Arfcollins (2 Aug 2013)

I've had a bit of a good idea for those without helmets, or with handlebars crowded with lasers and airhorns as mine is. Strap the camera onto a finger. I'd probably use my middle finger as my hands are quite small, despite my otherwise manly build. A USB cable would then link to a tablet or one of those smartphones which could be attached with a bracket to the cross bar, a bit like my seat on my dad's bike in the, erm, 50's.

When the handlebars are gripped normally the camera will be facing forward and record the usually uneventful journey straight onto the device. Now the clever bit. If you spot a car driver using a mobile you only need to lift your hand and point your middle finger at him to catch it all on camera. This could even be done without turning your head and drawing his attention to the fact that you have spotted the misdemeanor. I'm sure you can easily imagine how one could surreptitiously raise the camera finger to record WVM's punishment pass when you have previously been pointing the finger behind you to video his impatient tailgating before the overtake. Having the tablet to glance down at will enable you to frame the picture correctly to ensure that angles and distances can easily be calclulated later for the police report.

It occurs to me too that having this arrangement would mean there would be no need to glue a mirror to the back of your glove. It would be the ultimate all-round viewing device, even to the extent of being able to choose between an extra-strong mint and a humbug in your back pocket when wearing your winter mitts.


----------



## Andrew_P (7 Oct 2013)

GregCollins said:


> I have been promised one as a combined birthday/Xtmas present by #1 daughter.


Did you get one in the end? I was on the wrong end of a Van this morning, wouldn't have minded a front and rear facing cam!  Didn't get me off but threatened twice too, ending with the third one by nudging my rear wheel at 10mph. Someone got his details (didn't think to get his at the time) but it would be my word against his and he had a passenger who would no doubt give a statement in his favour.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Oct 2013)

Andrew_P said:


> Did you get one in the end? I was on the wrong end of a Van this morning, wouldn't have minded a front and rear facing cam!  Didn't get me off but threatened twice too, ending with the third one by nudging my rear wheel at 10mph. Someone got his details (didn't think to get his at the time) but it would be my word against his and he had a passenger who would no doubt give a statement in his favour.


Not yet no. Cycling activites somewhat curtailed in recent weeks due to an apocalyptic bruised buttock


----------



## Twelve Spokes (7 Oct 2013)

Slightly gutted I haven't bought the cam out here,but have done previous tours without watching the footage.or at least very little of it,but it's too much hassle faffing about with batteries,but will do if I tour China,next year.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Oct 2013)

[QUOTE 2696645, member: 45"]Longboard?[/quote]
Yep. Wheelbite, on a heelside carve, due to bushings too soft for someone of my avoir dupois, at speed. Slams you to the deck where you land, inevitably, on your leading butt cheek. and then lie there softly moaning for a few minutes, followed by nine days of not being able to sit down or cycle. And I did it at least four times in a month until I figured out what was what.

Am now wearing padded snowboard shorts and have new bushes.


----------



## Frood42 (8 Oct 2013)

GregCollins said:


> Yep. Wheelbite, on a heelside carve, due to bushings too soft for someone of my avoir dupois, at speed. Slams you to the deck where you land, inevitably, on your leading butt cheek. and then lie there softly moaning for a few minutes, followed by nine days of not being able to sit down or cycle. And I did it at least four times in a month until I figured out what was what.
> 
> Am now wearing padded snowboard shorts and have new bushes.


 
"And I did it at least four times in a month until I figured out what was what."


 

Very childish I know, but your description of the longboard incident just really helped to cheer my morning up.
Hope it's going better now, and you'll be back on the bike soon as well, I want to hear more about you riding in the park after dark with PCSO's wondering what you are up to.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (8 Oct 2013)

buy it from hedcamz.com they are excellent at after sales service


----------



## Leodis (9 Oct 2013)

Still fighting with myself over buying a helmet cam. contour roam 2 with SD & vented helmet strap all equals to £175 or go for the Hedcam 2G for £104 or take my chances on the road again without one.


----------



## BSRU (9 Oct 2013)

Leodis said:


> Still fighting with myself over buying a helmet cam. contour roam 2 with SD & vented helmet strap all equals to £175 or go for the Hedcam 2G for £104 or take my chances on the road again without one.


Remember Contour have gone out of business.


----------



## Leodis (9 Oct 2013)

BSRU said:


> Remember Contour have gone out of business.



Yeah thats one thing I am unsure about. Someone asked the question on Wiggle and they will cover the 1 year cover and they are very good like that, the downside is they are charging full wack for it, I have emailed them to see if they will price match Halfrauds at £136


----------



## glenn forger (9 Oct 2013)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/watch-shocking-moment-bus-careers-2330285


----------



## glasgowcyclist (9 Oct 2013)

Leodis said:


> Yeah thats one thing I am unsure about. Someone asked the question on Wiggle and they will cover the 1 year cover and they are very good like that,


 
They're not doing you a favour there, they're legally obliged to!

I'd recommend the Contour, I have one and if nothing goes wrong with yours within the 1 year warranty then you'll be no worse off than I am. I've had two years' excellent service out of mine. (And there's always the possibility that someone else will take over the Contour product range.)

GC


----------



## Matthew_T (9 Oct 2013)

glenn forger said:


> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/watch-shocking-moment-bus-careers-2330285


That was some pretty bad driving. The bus had loads of time to stop and the beeping of the horn just shows he had no intention of stopping.


----------



## Frood42 (9 Oct 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> That was some pretty bad driving. The bus had loads of time to stop and the beeping of the horn just shows he had no intention of stopping.


 
  

Thing is, we will never know the outcome, police are investigating, company has looked at it internally, etc etc etc, same old story.
There was time to stop, I would expect a driver suspension and re-test following such silly driving.


----------



## Jezston (9 Oct 2013)

BSRU said:


> Remember Contour have gone out of business.



Whu ... uh?!?

Blimey, how did they manage that, considering so many people people are buying the things?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (9 Oct 2013)

Jezston said:


> Whu ... uh?!?
> 
> Blimey, how did they manage that, considering so many people people are buying the things?



IIRC they were "only" making $20m profit per year while GoPro was making $500m+


----------



## BSRU (9 Oct 2013)

Jezston said:


> Whu ... uh?!?
> 
> Blimey, how did they manage that, considering so many people people are buying the things?


Couldn't keep up with the competition, they were releasing expensive 5 megapixel cameras when others were releasing 11+ megapixel cameras for the same or lower price.


----------



## gaz (9 Oct 2013)

It's worth noting that contour closed it's doors before it went bust. GoPro just has such a market lead that they had to spend a fortune on marketing just to gain a small amount of market share.


----------



## 400bhp (9 Oct 2013)

benb said:


> Getting back on track, here is my camera mounted to my glasses.



Is that one of these Hedcamz cameras?

How do you rate it? Can it be mounted on handlebars?


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (9 Oct 2013)

400bhp said:


> Is that one of these Hedcamz cameras?
> 
> How do you rate it? *Can it be mounted on handlebars*?



It's called Hedcamz not Barcamz


----------



## 400bhp (9 Oct 2013)

Yeahbutt-not sure i'm comfortable with mounting one on a helmet.


----------



## Leodis (9 Oct 2013)

Just got Wiggle to price match the contour.... Holy hell I should just buy it but really am struggling to justify the cost against usage.


----------



## Twelve Spokes (9 Oct 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> That was some pretty bad driving. The bus had loads of time to stop and the beeping of the horn just shows he had no intention of stopping.



Appropriate action sounds like bullshit.I'd prefer defensive driving training and not to drive like a halfwit..Perhaps it is that,who can tell?


----------



## gaz (10 Oct 2013)

400bhp said:


> Is that one of these Hedcamz cameras?
> 
> How do you rate it? Can it be mounted on handlebars?


Are you thinking about buying a camera :O


----------



## 400bhp (10 Oct 2013)

I'm keeping an open mind on it....


----------



## benb (10 Oct 2013)

400bhp said:


> Is that one of these Hedcamz cameras?
> 
> How do you rate it? Can it be mounted on handlebars?



For the size it's good. Battery life is about 1h30, so you do need to keep it topped up. Fine as a commuting camera though.
It automatically overwrites the older files as the card gets full, so you don't need to remember to delete off the old files (I really with my Contour did this)
Picture quality is decent for the size. Check here for example: 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xN5RLTzFlZI


Not sure how it copes with low light yet.
It comes with various mounts, so you'll definitely be able to mount it to the bars.
I think (not 100% sure) that it's possible to charge it while it's recording, so if you were feeling technical you could hook up an external USB battery to boost the life.


----------



## Leodis (10 Oct 2013)

Just ordered the Contour roam 2 (picked up the software from the Japanese site, well got it from someone who had and downloaded the zip). Wiggle price matched Halfrauds so should expect good service if things don't work out.


----------



## Frood42 (10 Oct 2013)

Leodis said:


> Just ordered the Contour roam 2 (picked up the software from the Japanese site, well got it from someone who had and downloaded the zip). Wiggle price matched Halfrauds so should expect good service if things don't work out.


 
I got that one, doesn't see much use at the moment as the battery life is good for short commutes only, and the reasons for getting one have improved to the point where I do not feel I need it so much now.

I am currently cycling for 2.5hrs in the morning (and then in the evening it varies as I get used to the longer distances I am doing), and the camera battery lasts about 1.5hrs.


----------



## Kookas (10 Oct 2013)

Frood42 said:


> I got that one, doesn't see much use at the moment as the battery life is good for short commutes only, and the reasons for getting one have improved to the point where I do not feel I need it so much now.
> 
> I am currently cycling for 2.5hrs in the morning (and then in the evening it varies as I get used to the longer distances I am doing), and the camera battery lasts about 1.5hrs.



My Contour Roam 1 does if you run it at 60fps, turn the frame rate to 30 and it'll last for twice the time. I wouldn't have thought battery life would be worse on the newer model.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (10 Oct 2013)

I used to get 3+ hours out of my Roam 2 at 720p 30fps.


----------



## MrDampy (10 Oct 2013)

Interesting Post this one, as I will be checking out Head Cams as well, the Battery life is one important factor for me.


----------



## BSRU (11 Oct 2013)

Reports on the new GoPro 3+ indicate they have changed it to be sharper on objects closer to the camera and less sharp on things more than 4ft away, which is not good for someone using it as a helmet/bike camera.


----------



## Cycling Dan (12 Oct 2013)

BSRU said:


> Reports on the new GoPro 3+ indicate they have changed it to be sharper on objects closer to the camera and less sharp on things more than 4ft away, which is not good for someone using it as a helmet/bike camera.


I don't think it will matter soon. Go pro has been market leader for a while but one must remember they are a mounts based company. The pros are entering the market now. 3 years time I think go pro will be the new contour.


----------



## glenn forger (13 Oct 2013)

Found this maniac:

*HX02 FSS*

*
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCtEjGFR7wQ
*

Not my clip, look closely at 1:40, no driver id and no progress with the cops, as far as I can see.


----------



## MrDampy (13 Oct 2013)

Jesus! No cam could have saved him/her, but this evidence could come in handy if they were knocked off!


----------



## glenn forger (13 Oct 2013)

Noticed how the driver's fannied about with the reg?


----------



## 400bhp (13 Oct 2013)

WTF was all that about?


----------



## bicyclos (13 Oct 2013)

Just ride your bike and get to work.....no need for a camera if you ride your bike properly.........


----------



## Black Country Ste (14 Oct 2013)

bicyclos said:


> Just ride your bike and get to work.....no need for a camera if you ride your bike properly.........


I ride my bike properly. It didn't stop a thug from using his vehicle as a weapon before dragging me off my bike with punches. Lucky I had a camera, eh?


----------



## Leodis (14 Oct 2013)

bicyclos said:


> Just ride your bike and get to work.....no need for a camera if you ride your bike properly.........



Tell that to the numerous hit and run around Yorkshire, I take it your bike is easy to replace. That has to be one of the daftest posts I have read on here for a long time "no need for a camera if you ride your bike properly", so what happens when a driver mows into you, is that the cyclist fault as well?


----------



## glenn forger (14 Oct 2013)

bicyclos said:


> Just ride your bike and get to work.....no need for a camera if you ride your bike properly.........



According to some estimates, 93% of all accidents are caused by driver error.


----------



## gaz (14 Oct 2013)

Cycling Dan said:


> I don't think it will matter soon. Go pro has been market leader for a while but one must remember they are a mounts based company. The pros are entering the market now. 3 years time I think go pro will be the new contour.


 What are you on? Yes they make some mounts but so did contour. The difference is that GoPro has produced the camera with the best quality image for some time. I highly doubt that in 3 years time the likes of Sony and JVC are going to produce a better camera (including mounts) and take the market lead away from GoPro.

It will take a huge amount of money to do so.


----------



## jonny jeez (14 Oct 2013)

BSRU said:


> You do not necessarily need to wear a helmet, some cameras come with headbands.
> Also you could just mount it on the handle bars.


Be warned, on a recent ride (a long one I'll grant you) two of my groups Go-Pro bike mounts failed and dropped the cam to the floor into traffic.

Both failed in exactly the same point, just above the bracket. it seems vibrations kills the plastic and causes cracks.


----------



## BSRU (14 Oct 2013)

jonny jeez said:


> Be warned, on a recent ride (a long one I'll grant you) two of my groups Go-Pro bike mounts failed and dropped the cam to the floor into traffic.
> 
> Both failed in exactly the same point, just above the bracket. it seems vibrations kills the plastic and causes cracks.


Hopefully the RAM mounts I use dampen some of the vibration.
It is one of the negatives of a GoPro and Sony the lack of lanyard attachment in case of mount failure.


----------



## jonny jeez (14 Oct 2013)

BSRU said:


> Hopefully the RAM mounts I use dampen some of the vibration.
> It is one of the negatives of a GoPro and Sony the lack of lanyard attachment in case of mount failure.


I did have a picture but cant find it on my phone, the small black arm that turns the cam from right angles to the bar mount, to 90 degrees, just sheered . on mine ... then two days later sheered on another guys. We' d each only ridden 100 or so miles with them mounted and were on tarmac roads.

I was very disappointed.

I don't use the go pro any more for cycling, the files are too large, the formats too incompatible and the files don't offer edit points so you end up having to watch a lot of footage to find the bit you want.


----------



## gaz (14 Oct 2013)

FYI: If anyone wants to use a GoPro on their handlebars, look at the k-edge mounts for GoPro. Fantastic quality and the best fitting.


----------



## 400bhp (30 Oct 2013)

benb said:


> Not sure how it copes with low light yet.



Any update?


----------



## benb (31 Oct 2013)

400bhp said:


> Any update?



Better than I expected.
If there's street lighting it comes out OK, otherwise you just get the headlights showing up.


----------



## Blurb (31 Oct 2013)

BSRU said:


> Hopefully the RAM mounts I use dampen some of the vibration.
> It is one of the negatives of a GoPro and Sony the lack of lanyard attachment in case of mount failure.



The Sony has a small "eyelet" in the waterproof case which I thread a thin cable tie through and connect to a re-usable cable tie on the bar as a backup to the Minoura mount. Haven't had a problem with the mount, but Sod's Law the one time I forget to connect it something happens.


----------



## Roadrider48 (31 Oct 2013)

glenn forger said:


> Found this maniac:
> 
> *HX02 FSS*
> 
> ...



Nothing actually happened to the cyclist in this clip! It just goes to prove the point of pointless YouTube uploading and this particular camma going out just looking for something to film. So a van undertakes a few vehicles. Why do you feel compelled to upload this when it has bugger all to do with cycling safety?


----------



## glenn forger (31 Oct 2013)

Did you read the description? Look carefully.


----------



## Roadrider48 (31 Oct 2013)

glenn forger said:


> Did you read the description? Look carefully.


Yes I did! I'm still laughing at the way he almost has an orgasm as he repeatedly says "got you on camera, I'm gonna tell the police" absolutely pathetic!


----------



## glenn forger (31 Oct 2013)

I think you're a silly person.


----------



## BSRU (1 Nov 2013)

Blurb said:


> The Sony has a small "eyelet" in the waterproof case which I thread a thin cable tie through and connect to a re-usable cable tie on the bar as a backup to the Minoura mount. Haven't had a problem with the mount, but Sod's Law the one time I forget to connect it something happens.


Cheers, I'll have a look for that later.


----------



## gaz (1 Nov 2013)

Roadrider48 said:


> Nothing actually happened to the cyclist in this clip! It just goes to prove the point of pointless YouTube uploading and this particular camma going out just looking for something to film. So a van undertakes a few vehicles. Why do you feel compelled to upload this when it has bugger all to do with cycling safety?


Do you think anything happened in the following video? I mean the cyclist wasn't hit by the vehicle, so it was nothing, right?


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZCS3FLgYWM


----------



## Roadrider48 (1 Nov 2013)

gaz said:


> Do you think anything happened in the following video? I mean the cyclist wasn't hit by the vehicle, so it was nothing, right?
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZCS3FLgYWM



I was wondering how long it would take you to appear! I was commenting on a different video, not this one! Nuff said....


----------



## gaz (1 Nov 2013)

Roadrider48 said:


> I was wondering how long it would take you to appear! I was commenting on a different video, not this one! Nuff said....


The van in the other video nearly side swiped a cyclist. That is nothing is it?


----------



## Roadrider48 (1 Nov 2013)

What is you obsession with the video you put up? I was talking about the other one mate. If a cyclist is almost knocked off, then of course that is wrong. Why do you twist what I say?
On a different note: I bought some cool tyres on Wednesday.
No need for arguments Gaz, just varying opinions sometimes. I have no problem with you personally!


----------



## gaz (1 Nov 2013)

Roadrider48 said:


> What is you obsession with the video you put up? I was talking about the other one mate. If a cyclist is almost knocked off, then of course that is wrong. Why do you twist what I say?
> On a different note: I bought some cool tyres on Wednesday.
> No need for arguments Gaz, just varying opinions sometimes. I have no problem with you personally!


I'm reffering to the one you originally replied, but obviously you didn't watch the video closely and just dismissed it.
The cyclist in front of the cyclist recording was pretty much side swiped by the van in the bus lane.
Watch this version and it might be a bit clearer for you. If you think that driving was fine, then there is something seriously wrong with you.

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxhQCUYRYrk


----------



## Roadrider48 (1 Nov 2013)

gaz said:


> I'm reffering to the one you originally replied, but obviously you didn't watch the video closely and just dismissed it.
> The cyclist in front of the cyclist recording was pretty much side swiped by the van in the bus lane.
> Watch this version and it might be a bit clearer for you. If you think that driving was fine, then there is something seriously wrong with you.
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxhQCUYRYrk



Yes Gaz, I did miss that. You are right and I apologise. No hard feelings I hope.


----------



## gaz (1 Nov 2013)

Roadrider48 said:


> Yes Gaz, I did miss that. You are right and I apologise. No hard feelings I hope.


Next time just watch the video first and read the description, it does nothing to help you and your opinion if you overlook the main point


----------



## Roadrider48 (1 Nov 2013)

gaz said:


> Next time just watch the video first and read the description, it does nothing to help you and your opinion if you overlook the main point


I apologised Gaz. Let's just leave it there, eh?


----------



## CopperBrompton (1 Nov 2013)

benb said:


> Better than I expected.
> If there's street lighting it comes out OK, otherwise you just get the headlights showing up.


And that's better than you expected?!


----------



## downfader (2 Nov 2013)

jonny jeez said:


> Be warned, on a recent ride (a long one I'll grant you) two of my groups Go-Pro bike mounts failed and dropped the cam to the floor into traffic.
> 
> Both failed in exactly the same point, just above the bracket. it seems vibrations kills the plastic and causes cracks.



Get an aluminium K-Edge mount. Its more permanent and sturdy. I use them ..and have seen videos online of CXers and MTBers using them in challenging off-road environments that would snap the go-pro plastic.


----------



## downfader (2 Nov 2013)

Roadrider48 said:


> I apologised Gaz. Let's just leave it there, eh?


The problem is your attitude to obfuscate and divide in every other post you leave on here. You said "no need for arguments" when you've actually caused one.


----------



## Roadrider48 (2 Nov 2013)

downfader said:


> The problem is your attitude to obfuscate and divide in every other post you leave on here. You said "no need for arguments" when you've actually caused one.


Two threads I have had words with people. Not every! I have made many comments apart from those. Get your facts straight!!


----------



## downfader (2 Nov 2013)

Roadrider48 said:


> Two threads I have had words with people. Not every! I have made many comments apart from those. Get your facts straight!!



Think about what you've said in this and a few other threads. Think about the way you've said it. Think about the way you've made something out to be something it isnt.


----------



## Roadrider48 (2 Nov 2013)

downfader said:


> Think about what you've said in this and a few other threads. Think about the way you've said it. Think about the way you've made something out to be something it isnt.


Oh deary me....


----------



## Roadrider48 (2 Nov 2013)

Hello Downgraded. I will not conform to what others think just to make a few people happy! If I have an opinion, I will say. You don't like it, tough! With the same token, if I am wrong I will apologise. And that doesn't include people like you just telling me I am. But rest assured Downy, I am always thinking.


----------



## glenn forger (2 Nov 2013)

Roadrider48 said:


> Nothing actually happened to the cyclist in this clip! It just goes to prove the point of pointless YouTube uploading and this particular camma going out just looking for something to film. So a van undertakes a few vehicles. Why do you feel compelled to upload this when it has bugger all to do with cycling safety?



Can you not see the cyclist at 1:40?


----------



## Roadrider48 (2 Nov 2013)

glenn forger said:


> Can you not see the cyclist at 1:40?


Check my comment on page 8....Thankyou


----------



## glenn forger (2 Nov 2013)

Apology accepted.


----------



## Roadrider48 (2 Nov 2013)

glenn forger said:


> Apology accepted.


You are most welcome Glen. If I'm wrong, then I'm wrong. No problem.


----------



## downfader (2 Nov 2013)

Roadrider48 said:


> Hello Downgraded. I will not conform to what others think just to make a few people happy! If I have an opinion, I will say. You don't like it, tough! With the same token, if I am wrong I will apologise. And that doesn't include people like you just telling me I am. But rest assured Downy, I am always thinking.


I never said you had to conform. I've said you need to consider how you approach what you write.


----------



## Roadrider48 (2 Nov 2013)

downfader said:


> I never said you had to conform. I've said you need to consider how you approach what you write.


Ok Down. I accept that. Perhaps I can come across in the wrong way sometimes. But I do feel this thread got thrown out of all context. I wasn't advocating naziism or any kind of Jew hatred. Just making a point that people complain purely because they can and that's not right. But I accept what you say and you are right. I apologise if I have offended anyone, genuinely.


----------



## benb (4 Nov 2013)

Trikeman said:


> And that's better than you expected?!



Yep, seeing as it's quite cheap.


----------

